# Vacation Villas at Niagara Falls\Niagara Falls public transit



## MLMarek (May 1, 2007)

Hello, 
Can anyone provide feedback on this resort & getting around the area by public transportation. 
Looking to provide a timeshare vacation for my mom & a friend, both in their late seventies, from Chicago area, that would not require  driving. 
Getting there looks doable via Amtrak/Via rail. 

On a map, it looks feasible, the resort looks to be 2 km from the falls, near bus lines that go to the major tourist destinations. 
But please, some real world advice.


----------

